# routing into a (tap0) device not possible with baselayout2 ?

## guid0

I route into tap0 device using the following /etc/conf.d/net content. (please note that some parts have already been migrated to the new baselayout2/openrc format.

```

config_eth1="22.64.250.66 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 22.64.250.66"

config_eth0="192.168.0.66 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

config_tap0="10.10.10.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.10.10.255"

routes_tap0=(

#"192.168.0.8"

#"192.168.0.9"

"192.168.0.47"

#"192.168.0.48"

#"192.168.0.53"

"192.168.0.63"

"192.168.0.77"

#"22.64.250.8"

#"22.64.250.9"

"22.64.250.47"

#"22.64.250.48"

#"22.64.250.53"

"22.64.250.63"

"22.64.250.77"

)

routes_eth1=("default via 22.64.250.1")

```

which would generate the following routing table:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

22.64.250.63    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tap0

22.64.250.47    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1000   0        0 tap0

22.64.250.77    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1000   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.77    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1000   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.63    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tap0

192.168.0.47    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1000   0        0 tap0

22.64.250.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.10.10.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         22.64.250.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

```

I have tried various formats but would like to know how to port route_tap0 and config_tap0 properly.

Any help or pointer into a helpful direction is much appreciated.

guid0

----------

## guid0

for now I have taken the "easy" way out by creating the following filecontent:

```
config_eth1="42.11.188.66 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 42.11.188.66"

config_eth0="192.168.0.66 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

config_tap0="10.10.10.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.10.10.255"

routes_tap0=(   "192.168.0.8" \

                "192.168.0.9" \

                "192.168.0.47" \

                "192.168.0.48" \

                "192.168.0.53" \

                "192.168.0.63" \

                "192.168.0.64" \

                "192.168.0.65" \

                "192.168.0.66" \

                "192.168.0.67" \

                "192.168.0.68" \

                "192.168.0.69" \

                "192.168.0.70" \

                "192.168.0.71" \

                "192.168.0.72" \

                "192.168.0.73" \

                "192.168.0.74" \

                "192.168.0.75" \

                "192.168.0.76" \

                "192.168.0.77" \

                "192.168.0.78" \

                "192.168.0.79" \

                "192.168.0.80" \

                "192.168.0.81" \

                "192.168.0.82" \

                "192.168.0.83" \

                "192.168.0.84" \

                "192.168.0.85" \

                "192.168.0.86" \

                "192.168.0.87" \

                "192.168.0.88" \

                "192.168.0.89" \

                "192.168.0.90" \

                "192.168.0.91" \

                "192.168.0.92" \

                "192.168.0.93" \

                "192.168.0.94" \

                "192.168.0.95" \

                "42.11.188.8"  \

                "42.11.188.9"  \

                "42.11.188.47" \

                "42.11.188.48" \

                "42.11.188.53" \

                "42.11.188.63" \

                "42.11.188.64" \

                "42.11.188.65" \

                "42.11.188.66" \

                "42.11.188.67" \

                "42.11.188.68" \

                "42.11.188.69" \

                "42.11.188.70" \

                "42.11.188.71" \

                "42.11.188.72" \

                "42.11.188.73" \

                "42.11.188.74" \

                "42.11.188.75" \

                "42.11.188.76" \

                "42.11.188.77" \

                "42.11.188.78" \

                "42.11.188.79" \

                "42.11.188.80" \

                "42.11.188.81" \

                "42.11.188.82" \

                "42.11.188.83" \

                "42.11.188.84" \

                "42.11.188.85" \

                "42.11.188.86" \

                "42.11.188.87" \

                "42.11.188.88" \

                "42.11.188.89" \

                "42.11.188.90" \

                "42.11.188.91" \

                "42.11.188.92" \

                "42.11.188.93" \

                "42.11.188.94" \

                "42.11.188.95")

routes_eth1="default via 42.11.188.1"
```

which seems to do exactly what I want:

```
route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

42.11.188.92    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.93    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.94    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.95    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.88    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.89    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.90    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.91    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.63    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.84    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.48    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.85    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.86    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.87    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.80    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.81    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.53    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.82    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.83    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.76    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.77    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.78    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.79    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.72    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.73    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.74    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.8     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.75    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.9     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.47    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.68    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.69    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.70    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.71    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.64    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.65    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.66    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.67    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.63    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.91    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.90    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.89    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.88    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.95    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.94    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.93    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.92    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.83    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.82    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.53    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.81    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.80    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.87    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.86    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.85    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.48    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.84    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.47    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.75    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.9     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.8     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.74    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.73    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.72    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.79    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.78    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.77    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.76    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.67    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.66    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.65    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.64    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.71    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.70    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.69    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

192.168.0.68    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1004   0        0 tap0

42.11.188.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.10.10.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         42.11.188.1     0.0.0.0         UG    3      0        0 eth1

```

but is according to specs not fully compliant..

----------

## guid0

for what its worth, i eventually got things working somewhat. but the vde-switch turned out to slow things down when running multiple virtual services and machines over it.. never found out why.

since then i moved away from this approach.

----------

